# Glowlight tetra white spots, not ich or columnaris



## kittenfish (Feb 6, 2014)

The pineconed fish has died. It had a few red veins on its belly when I isolated it earlier, but they seem to have gotten much worse right before it died.









(not the same fish as the above photo)

I've started treating the tank with Kanaplex. Please let me know if that is the wrong thing to do.


----------



## FewestKitten896 (Dec 13, 2013)

If they start going with the pine cone look it is most likely dropsy.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Bacterial or fungal infection.


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry about your fish. Kanaplex, I believe is kanamycin, it is safe for inverts and plants. If you are seeing multiple fish display this symptom, it is most likely bacterial and kanamycin would be my first go-to antibiotic. 

You probably know this, but make sure you do small frequent water changes in the future to prevent your nitrates from reaching that level. It is odd they climbed so high with tank being planted. Is it possible your tank went through a mini cycle when you added the tetras?


----------



## kittenfish (Feb 6, 2014)

I added the tetras after breaking down the tank in order to dirt it. I was monitoring ammonia because of the dirt and it stayed near zero with help of a ton of frogbit. After a few weeks I removed the frogbit and didn't monitor the nitrates very closely because I'm used to having very low levels in my tanks. I guess the plants are still in recovery (they were dying before the breakdown) and not growing as fast as usual. I was also dosing nitrates according to pps pro, which I've stopped for now.

Another thing I thought of is that I recently added 5 amano shrimp without a quarantine. I'm not sure if inverts can carry fish bacteria, but if so, that is a likely culprit.


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

Don't know about bad bacteria per say, but inverts can carry other things, as well as plants. I know snails can carry parasites, or more precisely, become a secondary host. I have some dirted tanks too, is this your first? I find especially at first, there is a boom of plant growth. As you know, the dirt releases ammonia (but don't worry, in the end it helps your tank hold a larger bioload), your frogbit sucked up the ammonia, or maybe you had some nitrifying bacteria from seasoned filter media? 

Possibly with all the frogbit, your tank was so shaded your other rooting plants could not grow properly and use up the toxins in the dirt?

Anyway, the issue you are having now is of concern, how are things going now?


----------



## kittenfish (Feb 6, 2014)

Not my first dirted tank, I have three other small ones currently running.

Didn't notice any change today.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Are you still medicating ? Hopefully the DT the tetra came from.
It does look like dropsy which is really more a symptom then real disease.By the time "pine coning" shows it is often too late.
I wouldn't rule out columnaris,but also think your med choice will work for it also.
There are at least 4 strains of columnaris ,some may never show as fluffy growths at all,but manifest internally and then once noticed death is usually within 24 hrs.
Body flukes also came to mind (due to time line) but all accounts say they are visible.
Many diseases can be transported on inverts or plants.Few can live full life cycle on either but they sure do get around pretty well this way.
This is why a decent LFS will NOT have any fish in their plant tanks.


----------



## kittenfish (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, added the second dose of Kanaplex today. No symptoms on the surviving fish besides the white scales.

I haven't added any new plants, just the shrimp. Next time I will quarantine my inverts.


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

Glowlight tetras are not as hardy as neons or other common tetra. I've only got two of the six Glowlight tetras I had left but all my neons are still going strong now for five years.


----------



## adamfish (Feb 3, 2015)

Really cause I pretty much just cycled my tank with glo lights and neons, only lost 2 neons. All glo lights are happy.


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

Maybe glow lights in saskatchewan are stronger and neons are weaker. :hihi:


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Jcstank said:


> Glowlight tetras are not as hardy as neons or other common tetra. I've only got two of the six Glowlight tetras I had left but all my neons are still going strong now for five years.


Honestly? I've found them to be very robust, moreso than most Neons. When we moved I had a group of 5 in a 4 gallon bucket, while I was setting up new homes for them. I was storing extra Water Sprite in that bucket and I guess they decided to spawn in the bucket. Not knowing about this, after netting them out and leaving the water sprite in the bucket for a week, there's a bunch of tiny fish in the bucket, yup they grew out to be glowlights.

They're just as tough as Head and Tail-lites, and Lemon Tetras.


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

Sounds like you guys had great experiences with them. The ones I've owned though not so much. I've got some neons that are over 5 years old.


----------



## kittenfish (Feb 6, 2014)

So I'm still treating with Kanaplex and I still don't know what they have. Tomorrow will probably be the last dose since keeping them on antibiotics for too long can cause organ damage. They still have the strange white scales and I've seen some white poop, but no other symptoms. I'll be doing lots of water changes and hoping for the best.

Not entirely sure this is related, but I'm also treating one of my bettas (from the same tank) for fin rot and white stringy poop. The fin rot appeared to be the fungal form, where the edges are fuzzy and eaten away evenly along the edge, so probably secondary to an internal infection. The fin rot has mostly stopped but the infection doesn't seem to be entirely gone.


----------

